# Doctor used by notorious outdoorsman Eddie Smith was doctor of martial arts, say feds



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 30, 2009)

http://blog.al.com/live/2009/12/doctor_used_by_eddie_smith_was.html



> MOBILE, Ala. -- To bolster a claim that he is too sick to be tried on murder-for-hire charges next week, outdoorsman Edmond H. "Eddie" Smith IV has offered a letter from his doctor.
> 
> But prosecutors have countered that the author of the letter is no medical doctor at all, and may be indirectly involved in the case.


...


> Smith's lawyer, J. Clark Stankoski, argued that his client needed more time to recover from the surgery that prompted a previous delay. In a letter included with the court filing, Jimmy Steger described himself as a doctor who has been treating Smith since Hurricane Katrina.


...


> Goldberg wrote that Steger does not even appear to be a medical doctor. Goldberg cited information on Steger's Web site identifying him as a Ph.D., a doctor of martial arts and a naturopath, an alternative medicine practitioner favoring a holistic approach to treating disease.



Doctor Steger's website:

http://www.martialmuscle.net/


----------



## dbell (Dec 30, 2009)

> Dr. Steger     recieved his Professorship in Martial Arts and his Doctoral in Martial Arts,     D.MA.




(Taken from his web site, mis-spelling is his, not mine!...)

Who issues a PhD in MA?  Further down it says Japan, but no school name..  Didn't know that there was such a PhD program....


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 31, 2009)

Silly. I usually get my chiropractor to help me fight traffic tickets.


----------

